# لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى



## boka manshy (4 أغسطس 2012)

لأول مرة ... باديكييرك ببيتك بالمنتج الألماني و بدون الآت مع ندى مـاس رجول مثل الورد

TO: You + 4 More
Show Details
Message body

IZE="5"]





اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد


ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...


تعبتى من الذهاب الى الصالونات ...؟ !!

ملليتى من الأنتظار و زحمة الصالونات ... ؟ 

جرحت قدمك من الألآت ... ؟ 

تخشين أنتقال العدوى من الألآت .. حتى لو معقمة فى الصالونات ... ؟ 

الأن يوفر لنا المنتج الفرنسى رجول ناعمة كريش النعام مع بياض ولمعة تستحقيها .

لا تخبأة لرجولك بعد اليوم ... 

لا للألات ولا للتعب 5088:






.الباديكير الحبيبات
145 ريال سعودي - 145 ريال قطري - 145درهم اماراتي 14.5 ريال عماني - 14.5 دينار بحريني -325 درهم مغربي 
10.5 دينار كويتي - 38.5 دولار )

السعر شامل مصاريف الشحن بالبريد الممتاز ليصلك حتى باب البيت





.الباديكير البودر
(115 ريال سعودي -115 ريال قطري - 115 درهم اماراتي - 11.5 ريال عماني -11.5 دينار بحريني -8.5 دينار -228 درهم مغربي -30.5 دولار )
السعر شامل مصاريف الشحن بالبريد الممتاز ليصلك حتى باب البيت



طريقة الأستخـــــــــــــدام :-

توضع حبيبات المنتج الفرنسى فى وعاء دافىء من الماء .
توضع القدم به لمدة من 20 : 30 دقيقة .
تشتف بالماء الدافىء .

النتيجــــــــــــــــــة

*( دون أستخدام أى حجر أو آلة )* :052:
[/COLOR]






لن تجدى الجلد الميت مهما كانت سمكه .

تمتعى برجول نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعمـــ ـــــــــة تتباهين بها امام زوجك .

... رجولك عنوان لجمـــــــــــــــالك ...

مرفق هدية مع المنتج عبارة عن كريم لتبييض اليدين والقدمين من منتجات
ندى ماس


أستقبل الطلبات عن طريق الخاص او العام فقط 
أو ارسلي SMS 


بالعدد المطلوب و حجم العبوة .
و اتركى الاسم و العنوان و رقم الجوال .

الدفع اما تحويل على الويسترن يونيون اوعلى حسابى البنكى
طلبك يصلك حتى باب البيت بالبريدالممتاز المصرى .
بعد 3 أيام من استلام التحويل .



او التعامل من خلا ل مندوبة بلدك او مدينتك 


مندوبات ندى ماس 

مصر 
فراشة ماس المصرية 
my nam's mas
السعودية 

ام ايهم 


الرياض 
ام سعود 

الجنوب 


المغرب 

جنان المغرب 

ليبيا 

عمان 
ام البتول 
الكويت
السعوديه_المدينه المنوره
امووريه
قطر




زورينا بموقعنا 

ماعليكي سوى نسخ على قوقل ( موقع ندى ماس ) 

لتتعرفي على جديد منتجات ندى ماس 

وعلى ارقام مندوبينها 

مع تحياتي 
ندى ماس 
اخصائية الاعشاب الطبيعية 


للتواصل رقمي بملفي الشخصي وارقام باقي المندوبات ​Reply to:
Send


----------



## boka manshy (12 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم يا من لا تنفعه طاعة .......... ولا تضره معصية........... أغفر لي ما لا يضرك


----------



## boka manshy (27 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم إني أسالك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى


----------



## boka manshy (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

توكلت على الله


----------



## boka manshy (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

"إن الله قبض قبضة فقال: للجنة برحمتي، وقبض قبضة فقال: للنار ولا أبالي".


----------



## boka manshy (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد". أخرجه مسلم


----------



## boka manshy (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

"اللهم إِني أسألك إِيماناً لا يرتدُّ، ونعيماً لا ينفد، ومرافقة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم
اللهم أرزقنا رزقاً حلالاً طيباً مباركاً يارب العالمين


----------



## boka manshy (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

"اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا لايرتد ونعيمآ لاينفذ ومرافقة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (13 يناير 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

من بنى مسجداً لله بنى الله لة فى الجنه مثلة


----------



## boka manshy (21 يناير 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم أجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.


----------



## boka manshy (29 يناير 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## subghaka (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بصراحه انا تعبت من الصالونات ..ابغي علبه بجربها والطلبيه الحقيقيه بعد التجربه 
[/align]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بصراحه انا تعبت من الصالونات ..ابغي علبه بجربها والطلبيه الحقيقيه بعد التجربه


----------



## boka manshy (12 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

من شهد الجنازة حتى صلى عليها فلة قيراط و من شهدها حتى تدفن فلة قيراطان قيل و ما القيراطان ؟ قال مثل الجبلين العظيمين


----------



## boka manshy (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (7 مارس 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ


----------



## boka manshy (27 مارس 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعدا


----------



## boka manshy (6 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (14 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (22 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا


----------



## boka manshy (29 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (8 مايو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحوُّل عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك"


----------



## boka manshy (16 مايو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (23 مايو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (1 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الجبن، وأعوذ بك من البخل، وأعوذ بك من أن أردَّ إلى أرذل العمر، وأعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا وعذاب القبر


----------



## boka manshy (9 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ


----------



## boka manshy (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي * وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي


----------



## boka manshy (25 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي * وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي


----------



## boka manshy (7 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك


----------



## boka manshy (29 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (6 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك


----------



## boka manshy (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## boka manshy (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء.


----------



## boka manshy (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

"التَّثَاؤُبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ، فَإِذَا تَثَاءَبَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَرُدَّهُ مَا اسْتَطَاع"


----------



## boka manshy (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

(إن أمتي يدعون يوم القيامة غرا محجلين من آثار الوضوء فمن استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل).


----------



## boka manshy (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله أوحى إلي: أن تواضعوا، ولا يبغ بعضكم على بعض".


----------



## boka manshy (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

"قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ما شاء".


----------



## boka manshy (1 يناير 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

Happy New Year

كل عام وانتم بخير
مندوبة تسويق الالكترونى ندى ماس فى الدول العربية
مع الخصومات مش اتقدر تخرج من هنا


----------



## boka manshy (18 يناير 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

:دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك


----------



## boka manshy (28 يناير 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

.قال رسول الله: (من لقي الله لا يشرك به شيئا دخل الجنة)


----------



## boka manshy (10 فبراير 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

: خالق الناس بخلق حسن.


----------



## boka manshy (19 فبراير 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

.قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه.


----------



## boka manshy (2 مارس 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

{ من كانت الآخرة همه ، جعل الله غناه في قلبه ، و جمع له شمله ، و أتته الدنيا و هي راغمة }


----------



## boka manshy (13 مارس 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

ياهلااااا ياهلاااااا
ندى ماس بتقدم احلى الخصومات لى ست الحبايب
مع ندى ماس انتى احلي


----------



## boka manshy (26 مارس 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (7 أبريل 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (19 أبريل 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (4 مايو 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (13 مايو 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (4 يونيو 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

- ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا و انصرنا على القوم الكافرين.


----------



## boka manshy (15 يونيو 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (25 يونيو 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

" اتق الله حيثما كنت، واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن"


----------



## boka manshy (9 يوليو 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (22 يوليو 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (7 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (19 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا


----------



## boka manshy (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (7 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (7 يناير 2015)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (19 يناير 2015)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بشرى ساره لاهالي الكويت الشقيق بعد طول انتظار مندوب لشركة ندى ماس باالكويت
يابنات يوجد حاليا مندوب فى الكويت .فارس الكويت. 

لديكم الحين مندوب بانتظار طلباتكم باي وقت عبر الواتس اب 
للتواصل معه 
يوجد رقمه داخل موقع الشركة 
او اخذ البيانات من الاخصائية ندى ماس داخل الملف الشخصى
 شكراا  
بوكه مانشى
مندوبة تسويق الالكتروني ندى ماس فى العالم العربي


----------



## boka manshy (29 يناير 2015)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (9 فبراير 2015)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (19 فبراير 2015)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (3 مارس 2015)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
مهرجان ست الحبايب / هدية عليك...هدية علينا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (14 مارس 2015)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (24 مارس 2015)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (5 أبريل 2015)

*رد: لأحلى يدين وقدمين باديكيرك في بيتك مع المنتج الالماني من ندى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------

